# Eastern Iowa be ready



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

Urgent - Winter Weather Message National Weather Service Quad Cities IA IL 906 PM CST Mon Feb 4 2008

... More Winter Weather On The Way...

.Another Winter Storm Is Taking Aim On The Midwest For Tuesday Through Wednesday This Week. This Winter Storm Is Expected To Be Strong And Will Bring Widespread Significant Snowfall Starting Tuesday Afternoon And Last Through Wednesday Morning. Current Indications Suggests That Most Of The Snow Will Fall Tuesday Night. This Potentially Heavy Snowfall Combined With Increasing Winds And Temperatures Well Below Freezing Is Expected To Cause Significant Travel Problems Tuesday Night Into Wednesday.

The Axis Of The Heaviest Snow Should Be Roughly Along An Ottumwa Iowa To Near Freeport Illinois Line. Snowfall Storm Totals Are Still In Question. However... Conditions At This Time Support A Potential 40 To 80 Miles Swath Of 6 To 10 Inches Of Snow... With Locally Higher Amounts Possible.

Local reports call for areas of 12 - 15" 100% chance of snow tomorrow and Wednesday! This will be the biggest storm this year and just a day after the 2nd biggest storm. We got 6" were I live and Iowa City got 9". Got to get the plow repaired tomorrow!!!!


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*wow !*

we got 6-7 " in davenport and its still coming ,wet and heavy ,glad i got my new cooper's.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

you guys can all bite the big one we havent seen a flake in three weeks. Its been raining for three days straigh. I could ride my jet ski in my back yard.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Mysticlandscape;509441 said:


> you guys can all bite the big one we havent seen a flake in three weeks. Its been raining for three days straigh. I could ride my jet ski in my back yard.


I could do the same thing down my road and right into the what should be frozen lake erie that is still wide open a flowing. only thing good about that is lake effect for alot of the season..


----------



## Plasmatic (Feb 7, 2008)

We got 14 inches north of Davenport.

I went to plow Wednesday night when it stopped snowing, and found this: 








The guys that cleared the lot next door had buried my plow truck! They were using a backhoe with a box blade, and were dumping the snow on the pile, not realizing it was rolling over and onto my truck.

I called them up, and they used a skid steer to dig it out:








Then helped clear the heavy stuff from our lot. They said they broke 3 of their 5 plow trucks earlier in the day, and didn't notice my truck getting buried. Even with the help clearing snow, I managed to break a couple of bolts and 2 trip springs.


----------

